# Verena Kerth - Playboy Shooting - RTL Punkt6 17.07.2013 - 1080p



## kalle04 (17 Juli 2013)

*Verena Kerth - Playboy Shooting - RTL Punkt6 17.07.2013 - 1080p*



 

 




 

 




 

 



205 MB - ts - 1920 x 1080 - 02:41 min

DepositFiles

Thx to SnoopyScan​


----------



## BlueLynne (17 Juli 2013)

schön :thx: für Verena


----------



## SIKRA (17 Juli 2013)

Aber,
ich würde das eher als typischen Pseudo-Promi-Playboy-Quark bezeichnen.
Was ist da denn drann, das sexy ist ?
Nur mal mit Oli in die Kiste und schon ist man frisch onduliertes C-Topmodel im Playboy.
Und danach in der Jury bei Dieter.
Was kommt da noch auf uns zu?


----------



## Rolli (17 Juli 2013)

:thx: dir für sexy Verena


----------



## tom009 (17 Juli 2013)

danke fürs teilen

und an sikra

nun wen hättest du denn gerne im playboy?????

bestimmt die olle pamela anderson zum 50xsten male??????

BIETE DICH DOCH MAL AN......


----------



## Derausdemdorf (17 Juli 2013)

tom009 schrieb:


> nun wen hättest du denn gerne im playboy?????



Mir fallen da ganz spontan einige ein


----------



## Barricade (17 Juli 2013)

Oh man, die Alte hat noch gefehlt. Was denken sich die Leute vom Playboy bloß ? Die soll sich endlich mal einen richtigen Job suchen und von der Bildfläche verschwinden. Immer diese Z-Promis.


----------



## Yaye33 (17 Juli 2013)

Riesig, vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## da Oane (17 Juli 2013)

Das einzige was sie bis jetzt geleistet hat war mit Olli Kahn zu vögeln. Das war wohl der letzte Versuch noch mal auf sich Aufmerksam zumachen.


----------



## rotbuche (17 Juli 2013)

Nicht schlecht, die Verena, süße Titten!:thx:


----------



## Xtinalover (17 Juli 2013)

Wunderschöne Bilder, tolle Frau mit einem sehr hübschen Gesicht und einem perfekten Körper! An die ganzen Nörgler und Meckerer: Verena hat nen Job als Radiomoderatorin,verdient ihr eigenes Geld und bekommt für Auftritte auf Parties bestimmt auch ne 4 stellige Summe. Im Playboyinterview sagt sie auch offen, dass sie wegen ihres Alters macht und deshalb die schönen Fotos gemacht hat: " Ich werd jetzt 32 und in ein paar Jahren hängen die Brüste wohl doch schon etwas mehr!"


----------



## Sachse (17 Juli 2013)

@ x-Tina: die Bilder sind schön geworden - mich stören nur die Extension und der übliche PS-Schrott vom PB - sie ist aber bekannt geworden, weil sie mit Kahn zusammen war und darauf ihre Karriere aufgebaut hat (ist mir eigentlich auch latte - Kahn wird schon Spass gehabt haben  ), aber das Märchen, ich war jung und wollte schöne Bilder, nehm ich keiner ab, gibt mininum 5stellig für den Shoot und der Bekanntheit schadet es eh nicht, da die Ästetik vom PB eh überragend ist und man als Promi eh entscheiden kann, welche Bilder veröffentlicht werden 

P.S. Böse gesagt: bei den kleinen Brüsten hängt eh nüscht


----------



## Reason94 (18 Juli 2013)

nicht schlecht danke


----------



## Weltenbummler (18 Juli 2013)

Verena hat sehr süße Brüste.


----------



## Bausa (19 Juli 2013)

schöne Bilder, ansehnlicher Körper, aber kein Promi!


----------



## realsacha (19 Juli 2013)

Sachse schrieb:


> @ x-Tina: die Bilder sind schön geworden - mich stören nur die Extension und der übliche PS-Schrott vom PB - sie ist aber bekannt geworden, weil sie mit Kahn zusammen war und darauf ihre Karriere aufgebaut hat (ist mir eigentlich auch latte - Kahn wird schon Spass gehabt haben  ), aber das Märchen, ich war jung und wollte schöne Bilder, nehm ich keiner ab, gibt mininum 5stellig für den Shoot und der Bekanntheit schadet es eh nicht, da die Ästetik vom PB eh überragend ist und man als Promi eh entscheiden kann, welche Bilder veröffentlicht werden
> 
> P.S. Böse gesagt: bei den kleinen Brüsten hängt eh nüscht




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*treffender hätte man es nicht ausdrücken können!*

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## savvas (19 Juli 2013)

Herzlichen Dank für die Bilder.


----------



## BeerLover (20 Juli 2013)

Ich finde Verena verdammt hübsch und sehr sexy. Sie hat ein geiles Gesicht und einen wundervollen Körper, auf den sie sehr stolz sein kann. Ihre Brüste sind fantastisch. Zwar nicht besonders groß, aber in absoluter Top-Form. Bei ihr passt alles zusammen. 

Top-Frau. Vom Aussehen und Körper her sicher ein A-Promi.:thumbup:


----------



## holly789 (21 Juli 2013)

Die schönste ist sie nicht aber anschauen kann man sie mal. Danke


----------



## inkubus717 (21 Juli 2013)

Ja, ganz nett anzuschauen, aber dafür extra den Playboy kaufen lohnt sich nicht... ;-)


----------



## Xtinalover (21 Juli 2013)

BeerLover schrieb:


> Ich finde Verena verdammt hübsch und sehr sexy. Sie hat ein geiles Gesicht und einen wundervollen Körper, auf den sie sehr stolz sein kann. Ihre Brüste sind fantastisch. Zwar nicht besonders groß, aber in absoluter Top-Form. Bei ihr passt alles zusammen.
> 
> Top-Frau. Vom Aussehen und Körper her sicher ein A-Promi.:thumbup:



Endlich auch mal einer der Verena auf jeden Fall zur absoluten Oberklasse an Frauen zählt!:thumbup:


----------



## dox (21 Juli 2013)

Das Gesicht ist nicht so doll, aber der Körper ist Hammer! Danke!


----------



## BeerLover (22 Juli 2013)

Schönheit ist relativ. Verena hat bestimmt kein klassisch schönes Gesicht. Ihre Nase und Mund sind ziemlich groß geraten und die schönsten Augen hat sie sicher auch nicht. Aber die Kombination all Ihrer Gesichtspartie ergibt für mich einfach ein verdammt interessantes und wahnsinnig schönes Gesicht. Sie hat ein wunderbares Lachen. 

Und wer Ihren Traumkörper nicht absolut hammermäßig sexy findet, hat eine Geschmacksverirrung aller ersten Güte. Für mich eine der schönsten Frauen im Lande. Und völlig naturbelassen. :thumbup:


----------



## simsonite (22 Juli 2013)

Lange nicht in den Medien gewesen!


----------



## cris1 (23 Juli 2013)

thank you !


----------



## marriobassler (23 Juli 2013)

na da frag ich mal den olli kahn -- verena kerth - war sie es wert ???? 

ich persönlich finde nein


----------



## BeerLover (23 Juli 2013)

marriobassler schrieb:


> na da frag ich mal den olli kahn -- verena kerth - war sie es wert ????
> 
> ich persönlich finde nein



Die war sicherlich jede Sekunde wert. Und wenn ich der Oli wäre, wäre ich froh, wenn ich noch immer mit der schönen Verena zusammen wäre. Die war vor 10 Jahren schon ein absoluter Knaller, aber jetzt ist Sie noch viel heißer.als damals. :drip::drip::drip:


----------



## Palmina6 (23 Juli 2013)

Wurde ja auch Zeit!


----------



## Mobbel88 (21 Feb. 2014)

sehr schön, super Danke


----------



## fridlin (4 Aug. 2014)

Danke für das Video!


----------

